# This is too funny not to share.



## ambush80 (Sep 17, 2016)

I remember a reenactment with similar costuming from Summer Bible School, except they were wearing nude leotards with painted on shrubbery .


----------



## bullethead (Sep 17, 2016)

That is what Adam looked like alright. A tall lanky white guy straight out of Woodstock.
Perfect for being around underage children.

Reason reason reason reason reason, be, reason reason  reasonable reason reason.....


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 17, 2016)

I feel bad for Eve.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 17, 2016)

I feel bad for Adam.  This is Eve.


----------



## Israel (Sep 18, 2016)

Man is even more naked than he knows.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 18, 2016)

Israel said:


> Man is even more naked than he knows.



I thought the talking snake took care of that.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 18, 2016)

Israel said:


> Man is even more naked than he knows.


Drippin Rock, you may start owing some coin...


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 18, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Drippin Rock, you may start owing some coin...



No sir. That ain't the bet. You pay with proof. We never said I had to pay in the absence of proof.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 18, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> No sir. That ain't the bet. You pay with proof. We never said I had to pay in the absence of proof.


Dont start hiding your piggy bank....I am just razzing you.
I'm not worried that I'll lose a cent.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 18, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> No sir. That ain't the bet. You pay with proof. We never said I had to pay in the absence of proof.


Since he has not backed up any of his claims, assertions or declarative statements that he made in that thread (or anywhere else)...this "bet" has been fulfilled.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 18, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Since he has not backed up any of his claims, assertions or declarative statements that he made in that thread (or anywhere else)...this "bet" has been fulfilled.



Yeah. We know as well as they that a claim of hearing Jesus's voice is non verifiable.   It just can't be proven. We know when we ask the question what the answer will be. 

silence.


----------



## Israel (Sep 19, 2016)

For the years I believed the Lord was of no use nor benefit to me, and those years in which I despised instruction or reproof at all against any of my will, preferring to live and be as one whose foolish heart was darkened thinking I would never be found out, even to that one, the Lord came. 
He didn't come in the comfort I think I probably would have preferred at the time, nor in some form of weepy handholder muttering words about how I didn't deserve to be made so glum. He came instead in truth with a truth that if uttered apart from his manifest presence, there, with me, in a house I had emptied of any and all in whose love and comforts I had so previously assumed as my right, and by such harsh demand of right driven from me; had he done this by prophet or any instrument of lesser mercy to man, I have no wonder of the greater depths of shame upon shames end. But, mercy found me. Out.

It came to a man rolling around his empty house like a pea in a box being tilted in a child's hand with nothing of rest even in the dividing down of moments when caroming off its walls. And yet since, I have found much rest even within much smaller walls. 

The words then were unbidden, as only God knows, no man had told me "listen for his voice in this, he will help you". No man or friend could have told me what to even listen for. But words came, as surely in that darkness from out of a darkness that pinned me perfectly in that night, but showed me I was surely not alone. I was being...seen. 
And that remains, man is being seen. No matter what darkness he may embrace for cover. Nor seek to hide himself.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 19, 2016)

Israel said:


> For the years I believed the Lord was of no use nor benefit to me, and those years in which I despised instruction or reproof at all against any of my will, preferring to live and be as one whose foolish heart was darkened thinking I would never be found out, even to that one, the Lord came.
> He didn't come in the comfort I think I probably would have preferred at the time, nor in some form of weepy handholder muttering words about how I didn't deserve to be made so glum. He came instead in truth with a truth that if uttered apart from his manifest presence, there, with me, in a house I had emptied of any and all in whose love and comforts I had so previously assumed as my right, and by such harsh demand of right driven from me; had he done this by prophet or any instrument of lesser mercy to man, I have no wonder of the greater depths of shame upon shames end. But, mercy found me. Out.
> 
> It came to a man rolling around his empty house like a pea in a box being tilted in a child's hand with nothing of rest even in the dividing down of moments when caroming off its walls. And yet since, I have found much rest even within much smaller walls.
> ...



What did the voice sound like?  Was it deep and loud or soft and lilting?  Did He have a Middle Eastern accent or a American Southern one?


----------



## bullethead (Sep 19, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> Yeah. We know as well as they that a claim of hearing Jesus's voice is non verifiable.   It just can't be proven. We know when we ask the question what the answer will be.
> 
> silence.


It is a Ponzy scheme or Pyramid scheme. Bernie Madoff painted a grand picture and told lavish stories about big promises if you just invest in what he is telling you. Lots of people bought into the sales pitch and were convinced to spread the word to their friends and  to their friend's friends  etc etc.
But when it came time for Ol Bernie to actually produce what he has been selling there was nothing there but a story with no actual substance. Lavish promises and no returns. 
No different than the stories and claims made in here. Great salesmen but when it comes down to providing the product they just tell a bigger story because they cannot produce what they are trying to sell.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 19, 2016)

Israel said:


> For the years I believed the Lord was of no use nor benefit to me, and those years in which I despised instruction or reproof at all against any of my will, preferring to live and be as one whose foolish heart was darkened thinking I would never be found out, even to that one, the Lord came.



Do you have problems with moderation in your life? 
Either you are really bad or really good?


----------

